# How to stop Stormy from chewing on wires



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lately Stormy has been going on a wire hunt. Any form of wire (mainly computer) that is in her line of sight she will go after and start to chew on it. I pull her away and she is fine until either another wire or the same one crosses her line of sight again. 

Is there a good way to prevent her from doing this. Hiding the wires completely is next to impossible


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Someone posted using aquarium tubing slit down the side and wrapped around their wires. I thought that was a great idea. Maybe you could try that.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I was thinking that but we have so many wires here.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh great, I was inspecting the wire that she loves to go after, and she chewed through to the inside and cause some of the insides to show through. 

Nice going, Stormy.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol mine try and bite the laptop charger when they are with me


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

LOL oh goodness. i have tons of wires too but ive had to organize them and ive hung them to the under part of the desk and reinforced with electrical tape on the exposed part the fids like to find.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I never thought of electrical tape. Speaking of wires, as I'm typing this, Stormy is attempting to go after the wire she already chewed through...


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Be careful with the wires! I didn't realize this until my fiance freaked out about Robbie chewing a cord one day, but there's enough electricity travelling through a standard USB cable (such as the one connecting a mouse to your computer) to kill a cat. Birds wouldn't stand much chance if they got deep enough to shock themselves...


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Also, I discovered that mine are all easily distracted by a small, shiny, windchime that I have. So I keep it nearby to distract them whenever they head for wires.


----------

